# Wallpaper des nouveaux PowerBook



## Lived Eht (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait où est-ce qu'on pourrait trouver les fond d'écran qu'il y a sur les PB dernière génération (ceux qu'il y a sur les pubs, avec le pont suspendu)?

Merci


----------



## mightymini (9 Novembre 2005)

bjr a tous je m'associe a la requete precedente


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Novembre 2005)

Je crois qu'on peut même "étendre" la question à _"où peut-on trouver des fonds d'écran pour les nouvelles résolutions des PB"_


----------



## Niconemo (10 Novembre 2005)

Des wallpapers ici en 1440 x 900 ici : http://www.applescreens.com/

On peut télécharger l'image de campagne pub en HD ici : http://www.apple.com/pr/products/powerbook/powerbook.html
(il suffit de recadrer pour avoir le fond  avec le pont de Rotterdam)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Novembre 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Des wallpapers ici en 1440 x 900 ici : http://www.applescreens.com/
> 
> On peut télécharger l'image de campagne pub en HD ici : http://www.apple.com/pr/products/powerbook/powerbook.html
> (il suffit de recadrer pour avoir le fond  avec le pont de Rotterdam)


Génial, merci


----------



## Niconemo (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est marrant, l'image officielle du PB s'appelle 0510pb17_sydney.tif... 

alors que ce n'est pas du tout le pont de Sydney :







mais celui de Rotterdam...


----------

